# B&W water drops



## jake337 (Jan 26, 2012)

There was a baking pan sitting across our sink and our sink was dripping.  Light was from a window directly behind and sb600 from the right side.  Both light sources diffused with paper towel.











1















2














3


----------



## Fishkon (Jan 27, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Derrel (Jan 27, 2012)

I love THE REFLECTIONS these have! The shape of the first splash is pretty cool ,but I would clone out that tiny droplet at the top edge of the frame. The third photo is interesting...what's the light source? I mean, I see a ring....is it a macro ringlight or a homemade ring adapter to fit a regular speedlight? My fave is the first shot, the splattering drop.


----------



## gazzzie (Jan 27, 2012)

spectacular


----------



## jake337 (Jan 28, 2012)

Derrel said:


> I love THE REFLECTIONS these have! The shape of the first splash is pretty cool ,but I would clone out that tiny droplet at the top edge of the frame. The third photo is interesting...what's the light source? I mean, I see a ring....is it a macro ringlight or a homemade ring adapter to fit a regular speedlight? My fave is the first shot, the splattering drop.



I've been trying to figure out that ring too.  There was actually no paper towel to diffuse in the third one.  Here's are crop maybe someone can figure it out.


----------



## LightSpeed (Jan 28, 2012)

Deadly


----------



## davesnothere11 (Jan 28, 2012)

Overhead light in the kitchen? Do you have a circular fluorescent fixture?


----------



## jake337 (Jan 28, 2012)

davesnothere11 said:


> Overhead light in the kitchen? Do you have a circular fluorescent fixture?



Kitchen lights were not on.  I think it might be a reflection from the faucet.


----------

